# Portage auf Server auslagern

## nexus_seven

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mittlerweile 4 System bei mir stehen, auf denen Gentoo läuft. Eins davon ist ein Embedded Device mit ner 2GB CF Karte und mehreren USB-Platten. Da das Gerät nur über sehr begrenzten internen Speicher verfügt, habe ich die Verzeichnisse "/usr/portage/", "/usr/src/" und /var/tmp/portage/" auf eine der USB-Platten ausgelagert. Das funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut.

Auf dem Embedded Device läuft auch noch ein NFS Server. Über diesen habe ich bereits den Ordner "/usr/portage/" auf allen anderen Systemen eingebunden. Das funktioniert bisher auch soweit ganz und spart Traffic auf den Gentoo Mirrors.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings in mein großes System eine SSD eingebaut, möchte dort gern die Schreibzugriffe möglichst gering halten und würde deshalb dort auch gern die oben erwähnten Verzeichnisse auf das Embedded Device auslagern. Auch auf den anderen Systemen würde ich dies gern so nutzen um dort lokalen Speicherplatz zu sparen. Jetzt stellt sich mir jedoch die Frage, ob die Verzeichnisse "/var/tmp/portage/" und "/usr/src/" auch parallel von mehreren bzw. allen System genutzt werden kann oder ob dies zu Fehlern führt, da alle Systeme hinsichtlich der Architektur und des Prozessors verschieden sind.

MfG nexus_seven

Nachtrag:

Die interne HDD sollte dann eigentlich raus aus dem Rechner. Dorthin auslagern ist also keine Option, zumal die Verzeichnisse dann nicht zentral im Netz liegen würden.

Alternativ würde ich halt für jedes System einen eigenen Ordner erstellen, wollte dies jedoch nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, um administrativen Aufwand und Speicherplatz zu sparen.

----------

## bell

/usr/src würde ich nicht auslagern. Denn Du hast ja auf jedem System einen anderen Kernel, wahrscheinlich auch unterschiedliche Architekturen. So oft kompiliert man ja einen neuen Kernel auch nicht.

Wenn Dein großes System über genügend RAM (>2GB) verfügt, würde ich /var/tmp und /tmp in den RAM (tmpfs) legen. Das beschleunigt das Kompilieren und schont die Festplatte. Das in eine Netzwerk-Freigabe auszulagern würde das System unnötig bremsen.

----------

## Genone

/usr/src zu zentralisieren ist möglich wenn man das Kernel Buildsystem (mittels Umgebungsvariable, Name ist mir grad entfallen) anweist, ein anderes Verzeichnis für die Ausgabedateien zu benutzen. Am besten benutzt man dann auch einen Account zum Kernel bauen, der keinen Schreibzugriff auf /usr/src hat. Auch sollte dann nur ein System im Netz die Kernelquellen installieren. Erfordert natürlich alles eine gewisse Umgewöhnung und evtl. auch Anpassungsarbeiten.

/var/tmp würde ich generell nicht zentralisieren. Zum einen aus Performancegründen, zum anderen weil es spätestens dann Probleme gibt wenn zwei Systeme das selbe Paket parallel bauen wollen.

----------

## mv

 *Genone wrote:*   

> /usr/src zu zentralisieren ist möglich wenn man das Kernel Buildsystem (mittels Umgebungsvariable, Name ist mir grad entfallen) 

 

KBUILD_OUTPUT

Bei verschiedenen Sourcen ggf. auch KERNEL_DIR benutzen (statt des Symlinks von /usr/src/linux).

----------

